# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Quick pics of my garden

## Crusader71



----------

_scoobyark_ (07-06-2009)

----------


## Jerhart

Awesome pics!  I love the Asiatic Lilly!  :Good Job:

----------


## Crusader71

Thanks but its an Oriental lilly

----------


## Jerhart

Ooops! My bad, whatever it is, it's swell!  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

Oriental, Asiatic....tomato tomawto LOL j/k

I would love to have that garden.

----------

